# No VRM sensor temps r9 290



## escapedmonk (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello i have a r9 290 unlocked to a 290x, im running the latest version of gpu-z 0.7.4

For some reason the gui isn't showing the vrm temps, if i scroll down the last sensor is VDDC Power in. However they are showing up in the log file and in other programs like HWinfo64.
Any ideas why this is happening?

Ive tried the latest 3 beta drivers all the same.
Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2013)

Do these other programs show it at like 23°C or 26°C all the time?


----------



## escapedmonk (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi mate, no the sensors are working fine. Around 35c idle and 50-60c while benching. Even gpuz own log files are working it's just the gui that isn't showing the vrm temps


----------



## escapedmonk (Dec 6, 2013)

Well it seems that setting a different dpi setting was what was causing the problem.
Under display settings in win7 i had selected medium 125% which makes certain things like text etc bigger and easier to read.
    This had also magnified the gpu-z gui window preventing me from seeing the last 2 entries which is the vrm temps.
   Even selecting disable display scailing on higher dpi settings in the compatibility settings of gpuz didnt make a difference.
Is there any way i can get it to run without the custom dpi settings changing the window?

Thanks


----------



## Ollie222 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have the same issue. I'm using it on a media pc attached to a large screen viewed at a distance and so have the dpi set to 150% and therefore can't see the VRM temperatures or the scrollbar.

It would be great if the window could be made to be resizeable and would make an excellent piece of software even better. I'm also happy to test any beta versions that have this functionality.


----------

